# Crows/Ravens



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Well they say one good turns deserves another. I have been feeding the crows for a couple of weeks now and this morning when I went to put some more food for them in the usual spot I found this watch there,still works though it has some condensation inside the glass but I will heat it up and that will disappear,only a cheapie I can only put it down to the crows thanking me for their meals......


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They want you to know when it's feeding time .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I love crows. It's cool you feed them, & that they show their appreciation


----------

